# CCS file for later AZD DMoC 445



## EVGetz (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi there - am having issues with getting data out of an Azure Dynamic DMoC 445. (I also posted this in 'help desk' under a directly related thread - but appears to me I should be posting here!).

I have the computer connected and CCShell program running to the point of it wanting the ccs file, but the ccs file I am using is not the correct one for my controller. (The ccs file for the controller was not with the car when I bought it). Rewrote the build code no in the right spots to 'trick' CCShell, but I suspect the ccs file I have is too old (Jan 2009) for my controller (March 2011) and so still won't open. 

Am looking for a late version of a ccs file - my EV was built in 2011 with a DMoC445 and AC24LS motor. Car has been running flawlessly for 2 years before now cutting out every 5 or less minutes. Am guessing it is an overtemp trip - but I need the fault codes!

NB: CCShell program I have is 3.1.8.01 

Many thanks
Bryce


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

There is a DMOC445.ccs file at the Solectria users group on Yahoo for build-B4-B5-E7-55-31-2F-CE-98
It is also dated 2009, but that isn't the determining factor. Which motor and build is what you are interested in, and whether the motor is wired delta or wye.

You'll probably be able to get better traction there as many of the users there are using the same motor and some use the same controller.

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/solectria_ev/info


----------

